

Growth Path of a System Administrator - joji-johny

I'm a system administrator primarily into web application servers and web application support. Which are career path/positions that I can pursue and the technologies that are needed?<p>Since there are too many technologies, it is very confusing to select any specific path or technology to be a specialist.
======
caw
There's a number of specialist paths you can take.

I think the most profitable ones right now are *Nix administration, and cloud
administration, whether that's public or private clouds. I think the cloud
administration might mesh nicely with your web application support knowledge.

You can get into BaR administration, or storage administration. Bigger
companies need storage, and they'll need backups. Data is exploding at a huge
rate.

If you like coding, you could transition to DevOps.

Another option is management, but please don't pursue this unless you know you
want to do it.

------
ScottWhigham
Well, what do you like? I think that you really want to work backwards from
there (or at least I do). We've all worked crap jobs we hated just to make
ends meet or to satisfy a checkbox somewhere - but you really don't want to be
doing that forever do you?

If you posted back with what you like to do and what interests you, I bet
you'd get a lot more detailed responses.

------
SlipperySlope
Database administration is in my opinion the best route upwards from sysadmin.
It could be SQL or NoSQL. Learn whatever your enterprise uses for persistence
and how to scale it, how to back it up, how to optimize its performance, etc.

One step up the value-added ladder ...

~~~
joji-johny
Thank you SlipperySlope.

